# My First Web Site



## ROPECLIMBER (Apr 1, 2013)

Here is a paste of my first web site build used Blue Host and word press, did alot of reading on here still need some help with SEO stuff as I am on page 21 when looking up San Antonio Tree Service. come up on fist page when search San Antonio ISA Certified Arborist. I am having trouble getting google to recrawl my site now that I up dated my content and SEO etc. mabe some clicks on it will help 
Paul

Mywebsite


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Apr 1, 2013)

Good job, looks great!


----------



## Pelorus (Apr 1, 2013)

Looks like you have put a ton of work into it, Paul.
The only two possible items of criticism (coming from a guy who doesn't even have a website) I noticed are 1. Lots of pulling mistakes need to get weeded out, and 2. It looks mebbe too busy; too much information crammed into it. Instead of offering the viewer a little eye candy, an appetizer that makes them want to call you, you are giving them the full meal deal.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (Apr 17, 2013)

*My first Website*

Thanks for the Likes and Comments, @ Pelorus after stepping back for a bit, I agree I have shortened the front page content and changed alot of other headings etc so as to try to boost the SEO. It is ranking front page for San Antonio ISA Certified Arbotist and for San Antonio Licensed Tree Service is top of page 2 but for the big ones like San Antonio Tree Service and San Antonio Tree Trimming it is comming up page 17-21 depending when I search it. Made a blog to try to get more traffic too, a little Rant on lack of good tree care in San Antonio, but it does still look to busy so thanks for that. I may get rid of some of the colors and go back to a cleaner simpler site, not sure seems like every thing I change messes up my SEO ranking, any suggestions will help thanks. Paul

here it is after editing to many times Goodman Treescapes

And here is an add on site trying to take advantage of SEO but has not worked so far San Antonio's Tree Service

PS what are pulling mistakes? my sister Proof read it, since I posted it so she got most of the spelling mistakes.


----------



## Rookie1 (Apr 17, 2013)

Im an average joe in Ohio and I like it. I like the page with your certificate. If I was in Texas Id call you.


----------



## Pelorus (Apr 17, 2013)

"Pulling" mistakes is what the iPad decided "spelling"mistakes should be! I don't have a clue what "pulling mistakes" are either. Sometimes the iPad goes into baboon-speak, and it is a devious little devil.
I'm currently working towards getting a website up, finally. This will be Round 2, because a first attempt lat year was a Big Fail. Got conned by a pretty good salesman over the phone to go with an outfit that sounded reasonable ($100 set up, and $50/month), but the resulting product was amateurish. This time around, am using a local lady who knows how to play the game better......I hope.


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (May 22, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thank you all for the good advice and complements here is another site I am building from scratch with xhtml with Dreamweaver 8 and photo shop i wanted to have a cusomisable header and all the word press stuff was limiting or charged a residule so chose to have my own code so I could do what I wanted also it seems like having 210 in the url is holding back the rankings kind of like storing a name in a cell phone with a # in front of it throughs it to the end of the alphbet. the new one is www.satreepro.com 
Paul


----------



## Toddppm (May 22, 2013)

Man that first website you linked has come a long ways Looks very good. Looks like you learned a lot in a short time about websites!
I've thought about getting some new web software too, is dreamweaver good for producing regular ads, newsletters etc.? How easy is it? I've been using Microsoft Publisher, it's easy enough for basic stuff but to customize anything it's a PITA.

Was talking to one of my advertising guys today and he mentioned having a site map on the website which the search engines like. Look at the really good sites and you'll see them, I never really knew why they had them but that makes sense. 

Looks like you still have aot to do on the new site, need to do all the tags on each page and descriptions etc. yet. Only thing I noticed going through real quick was on your about us page- second sentence need to fix "ornamentals"


----------



## nzarborist (May 23, 2013)

looks good, some of your photos don't look they are re size right


----------



## ROPECLIMBER (May 27, 2013)

Thanks Toddppm,
I had started with basic pages, and decided to copy the shtml page for all but contact,gallery,and blog, so when I did I errased all my original meta tags and descriptions, but have since gone back and added them, thanks for the find on Ornamentals I will check that too. as far as I can tell Dreamweaver is just good for html code with some javascript, but I am way new at this. So still learning and Ya the Photos Are way to big, thats on my list to resize them and reload as smaller mabe even a background showdowed slide or somthing as I learn.
Paul


----------

